# Shank Hole and Pilot Hole



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

What is the proper way to drill these two holes for screws? I have always drilled my pilot hole first and then drilled the shank hole in the top piece. While browsing on the Internet today, a lot of reputable sites were saying to drill the larger shank hole first and then drill the pilot hole. That seems like it would be too hard to center the pilot inside of the larger shank hole. It seems like drilling the pilot first and then the shank hole would ensure the pilot is in the middle of the shank hole. Which is the way you do it?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I generally use a bit that drills both holes and countersinks, using individual bits working with wood I drill the larger hole first.
The smaller bit will automatically find the center point of the first bit. 
When drilling through the smaller hole, in wood, any harder grain, knots, etc. may cause the bit to take the path of least resistance and go off course.
In reality there is so little difference in the size of the bits that it really doesn't matter except to the very anal.
Working with steel I tend to drill the smaller hole that will be tapped first, then enlarge the bolt hole in the top part as that way the bolt hole will be a tighter fit.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Pilot hole first with the two mating pieces in the proper position (clamped together if possible) then the shank hole followed by the counter sink hole.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

+1 on what Frank said. That's the way I've always done it with wood and metal.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I also use a countersink bit that does both but if you are doing it separately what ever system works for you I would continue to do. Either method would be fine in my book. When I ever do that separately I drill first what ever bit happens to be in the drill at the time.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

People still drill shank holes? I thought that went away when tapered screws fell out of favor. All the wood screws I have a shank smaller in diameter than the screws, so a normal old twist bit works fine for me


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

I never worry about a shank hole, just drill a pilot hole and countersink for the screw head, and I am good. IMHO, a shank hole is not needed, the difference is so slight it doesn't matter. The screw will pull the shank right on thru, and maybe hold better because of the snuggle effect. (I like snuggle effect)


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

The screws I use are Turbogold from Screwfix. The rarely need any hole drilled at all. The heads have ribs which do the coutersinking.
johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you just dismiss the pilot hole issue*

There are a whole bunch of types of wood screws. Some require a pilot, some have threads all the way up to the head, some have a increased shank diameter near the head and each would require a different solution.

Check them out:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...r2=piv-web&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-006&type=




























A pilot hole may be needed to properly locate the screw. A shank hole may be needed to avoid splitting the wood, especially close to an edge. You can't make a blanket statement about this question. :no:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The original question was not if it was necessary to drill holes for the shank, it was how to do it if he wanted to.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

De Walt sell a combined drill and countersink set.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/trend-sna...InIGwcDsM8nfLQ4xygobeg7xoCwG3w_wcB&kpid=18317

johnep


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

If you want the pieces to truly be in contact,you need a clearance hole right through the outer piece.If you drill this first and then apply a bit of pressure to youur screw in the hole you will have a dimple to drill the pilot hole from.If you are the type of woodworker who needs to to drive six thousand screws into decking each day you will disagree.If you drive brass screws into hardwoods you won't.


----------

